
Intuitionistic propositional logic and natural deduction - burakemir
https://blog.burakemir.ch/2020/05/intuitionistic-propositional-logic-and.html
======
burakemir
This piece is intended as an accessible intro; it talks about the beginnings
of formal logic, how intuitionism in the debate on foundations of mathematics
led to intuitionistic logic, and Gentzen's natural deduction.

It seems the only other HN discussion about a post on natural deduction so far
was this one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22324836](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22324836)

There is also one on Curry Howard:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17748717](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17748717)

It's from there that I found "Howard on Curry Howard", a published response to
a letter Phil Wadler wrote to William A. Howard. It provides an excellent hint
how Martin-Löf's work on dependent types was influenced by the Curry-Howard
correspondence and natural deduction.
[https://wadler.blogspot.com/2014/08/howard-on-curry-
howard.h...](https://wadler.blogspot.com/2014/08/howard-on-curry-howard.html)

